# couldnt find silent hill nurse mask,soo...



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Thats a pretty good homemade one!
When I did Silent Hill nurse last year, I just used simple bandages! I wouldn't be able to make anything complex


----------



## Peter_Pipeher (Sep 26, 2011)

any pics???


----------

